# Relay hace ruido pop al cerrar contactos



## Jareto (Abr 8, 2022)

Arme un amplificador con tda2003 estereo y su control de tonos con operacional jrc4558, le estoy adaptando un protector de parlantes pero el detalle aqui es que cuando se activan los reles se escucha un pop fuerte en las bocinas(cierran contactos y se escucha el pop en las bocinas), arme 3 diferentes circuitos de proteccion de parlantes y el resultado es el mismo, corre el tiempo aprox 6 segundos(probe aumentando a 10 segundos) y al energizar los reles se oye el pop en las bocinas, es como si ese pop lo provocara el rele mismo, espero me puedan asesorar, gracias.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 8, 2022)

Cuando las bocinas pasan de una estado sin tensión a  uno con tensión, el cono de la bocina, sale impulsado hacia adelante y hace POP      Ese ruido puede ser molesto pero si salva al amplificador o bocinas es tolerable.
Esa acción, deberia suceder cuando NO haya Voltaje alguno presente y con el 2003 nos se justifica el gasto. Hay que usar el amplificador con mesura y no matarlo durante horas y va a durar 300 años.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 8, 2022)

Tendrías que cambiar la secuencia de encendido, activar el mute del chip amplificador y despues el relay, o colocar un relay en la fuente, primero activar el de los bafles y despues de la fuente, vas a tener que buscar de esa manera, si todo se activa al mismo tiempo, pasa eso.
Una pregunta media básica, probaste sin el relay y encender todo junto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2022)

Si el amplificador es de fuente simple con capacitor de salida, no necesita protector de parlantes.

Eso parece estar combinado a  un retardo de conexión de parlantes 

Probá poner una resistencia de 100 Ohms en paralelo con el filtro C6+R4 , el pop lo produce la carga de capacitor de salida de 1000 uF a través del parlante al conectarlo el relé. (aumentá el valor de dicho capacitor de salida para mejorar los graves).


----------



## Jareto (Abr 8, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> Tendrías que cambiar la secuencia de encendido, activar el mute del chip amplificador y despues el relay, o colocar un relay en la fuente, primero activar el de los bafles y despues de la fuente, vas a tener que buscar de esa manera, si todo se activa al mismo tiempo, pasa eso.
> Una pregunta media básica, probaste sin el relay y encender todo junto?



El chip tda2003 no tiene mute, ahora me doy cuenta de lo valioso que es el "mute"
sin relay hace pop de encendido, si le coloco el relay ahora el pop se traslada al momento en que se acciona el relay
voy a buscar como controlar el arranque de la fuente y probar





encontre esta alternativa , no se si sea funcional


----------



## unmonje (Abr 9, 2022)

Jareto dijo:


> El chip tda2003 no tiene mute, ahora me doy cuenta de lo valioso que es el "mute"
> sin relay hace pop de encendido, si le coloco el relay ahora el pop se traslada al momento en que se acciona el relay
> voy a buscar como controlar el arranque de la fuente y probar
> 
> ...




Disculpe que insista.... el* mute* y todo el chiste de los* relays*, son asunto para equipos de mas potencia, por decir algo, arriba de *50 watts* por canal.
El TDA2003 ni siquiera arrima, ni merece, por algo el fabricante no le puso *MUTE.*
Para peor, su versión con salida a capacitor de 1000 uf, lo convierte casi en "_un manto de piedad"_ como reproductor de audio.
Arriba de 50 o 100 watts y siempre con fuente partida ( +/o/- ) use lo que le acomode y estará bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2022)

Jareto dijo:


> Arme un amplificador con tda2003 estereo y su control de tonos con operacional jrc4558, le estoy adaptando un protector de parlantes pero el detalle aqui es que cuando se activan los reles se escucha un pop fuerte en las bocinas(cierran contactos y se escucha el pop en las bocinas), arme 3 diferentes circuitos de proteccion de parlantes y el resultado es el mismo, corre el tiempo aprox 6 segundos(probe aumentando a 10 segundos) y al energizar los reles se oye el pop en las bocinas, es como si ese pop lo provocara el rele mismo, espero me puedan asesorar, gracias.


Agrega una resistencia de *220Ω* entre el terminal negativo de *C5 *y *GND*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2022)

Lo mas sencillo es conectar una resistencia de 4R7 entre el terminal NC del relay (que ahora está libre) y GND.
De esa forma el pulso de carga inicial del capacitor de salida "se descarga" sobre esa resistencia (y no sobre el parlante!) y cuando se cierre el contacto NA para operación normal, yo no debería aparecer el plop de conexion.
Es lo mismo que hice en el "_*Amplificador de museo*_".

PD: dependiendo del tiempo de conexion del protector de parlantes, tal vez sea necesario agrandar el capacitor de 220uF...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 9, 2022)

Hola a todos , la solución dese problema es muuuuy sinples , basta seguir los consejos de Dosmetros en su post#4 o lo de Don Fogonazo poat#7 y listo.
Puedes quitar lo rele y su circuito tenporizador porque aca en ese circuito amplificador en particular el NO hace nada y NO proteje lo altavoz de nada una ves que NO hay cualquer peligro de una possible tensión DC presente en la salida del paso amplificador salvo una falla del capacitor electrolictico de desacople.
Lo ruido molesto (plop) ocorre en lo premero momento de  enciendido porque lo capacitor de desacople DC que hay en la salida del CI amplificador siqueda descargado y cuando en esa condición el es practicamente un "corto circuito" hasta cargarse .
!Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 9, 2022)

El *plop* es que el parlante esta en cero y el relay al accionarse carga el capacitor de 1000 con 6V de golpe y hay tu *plop

Tu respuesta: *post #4 y post #7

Saludos a tuitos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2022)

Ojo que la del #8 está muy buena !

El relé inversor intercambia resistencia por parlante


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> *Tu respuesta: *post #4 y post #7


Eso no funciona por que queda un paralelo entre la resistencia y el parlante que casi no cambia la resistencia final vista por el amplificador ==> la corriente quiere salir por el parlante que tiene menos resistencia...y por ahí va a ir.
La unica solución real es "descargar" el capacitor de acople sin que la corriente pase por el parlante, y eso solo puede hacerse mientras el amplificador está desconectado del parlante por el protector.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 9, 2022)

Pues la solución del Dr. es la óptima, de hecho lo he visto en amplificadores viejos con acople a condensador.
Incluso he visto un modelo que mantiene cortocircuitado con un relé al parlante unos milisegundos, hasta luego de encender el amplificador.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La unica solución real es "descargar" el capacitor de acople sin que la corriente pase por el parlante, y eso solo puede hacerse mientras el amplificador está desconectado del parlante por el protector.


La solución es sacar toda esa etapa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> La solución es sacar toda esa etapa


Si sacás toda la etapa del protector seguís con el mismo problema del plop y ahora sin posibilidad de salvarlo.
Quitar eso no es solución de nada.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si sacás toda la etapa del protector seguís con el mismo problema del plop y ahora sin posibilidad de salvarlo.
> Quitar eso no es solución de nada.


Arme muchos Amp con TDA2003  con o sin preamp y nunca tuve un plop. Ahora que cada persona tiene el libre albedrío sabe que NO todo es bueno.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Arme muchos Amp con TDA2003 con o sin preamp y nunca tuve un plop


Fuiste afortunado, pero quien hizo la consulta no es tan afortunado como vos y necesita resolver el problema.


----------



## Jareto (Abr 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo mas sencillo es conectar una resistencia de 4R7 entre el terminal NC del relay (que ahora está libre) y GND.
> De esa forma el pulso de carga inicial del capacitor de salida "se descarga" sobre esa resistencia (y no sobre el parlante!) y cuando se cierre el contacto NA para operación normal, yo no debería aparecer el plop de conexion.
> Es lo mismo que hice en el "_*Amplificador de museo*_".
> 
> PD: dependiendo del tiempo de conexion del protector de parlantes, tal vez sea necesario agrandar el capacitor de 220uF...


Gracias, Funciono de maravilla, ahora no hay pop. La resistencia que tenia a la mano fue de 120R(1W) y la coloque a la salida del contacto NC y conectada a tierra.

mas ayuda, por favor:

Ahora le queda un ruido de fondo algo como si fuera "alto voltaje"o similar al tocar la masa con el dedo pero mas tenue, sospecho del transformador, en una oportunidad le probare con una fuente conmutada solo para ver si el ruido venga del transformador

2.- al subir o bajar volumen se corta la musica como si se apagara y encendiera rapido, ya cambie potenciometro de diferentes valores y hace lo mismo, tiene transformador de 9.5v ac y al quedar rectificado da unos 13.30v cd (+13.3vcd - 0vcd), le coloque 2 capacitores de 4700uF


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Pues la solución del Dr. es la óptima, de hecho lo he visto en amplificadores viejos con acople a condensador.
> Incluso he visto un modelo que mantiene cortocircuitado con un relé al parlante unos milisegundos, hasta luego de encender el amplificador.


y me ha funcionado perfecto, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2022)

Ese ruido se soluciona conectando la masa del equipo a la tierra hogareña . . .  el famoso cable verde y amarillo


----------



## Jareto (Abr 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg​Fogonazo​Don Plaquetin​unmonje​sergiot​Gudino Roberto duberlin​DOSMETROS​Daniel Lopes​Muchas gracias por tomarse un tiempo para brindarme ayuda, el pop ya fue solucionado, (post #08)

muchas gracias

solo me quedaron 2 detalles si pueden asesorarme:

1.-  le queda un ruido de fondo algo como si fuera "alto voltaje"o similar al tocar la masa con el dedo pero mas tenue, sospecho del transformador, en una oportunidad le probare con una fuente conmutada solo para ver si el ruido venga del transformador

2.- al subir o bajar volumen se corta la musica como si se apagara y encendiera rapido, ya cambie potenciometro de diferentes valores y hace lo mismo, tiene transformador de 9.5v ac y al quedar rectificado da unos 13.30v cd (+13.3vcd - 0vcd), le coloque 2 capacitores de 4700uF


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese ruido se soluciona conectando la masa del equipo a la tierra hogareña . . .  el famoso cable verde y amarillo


Entonses es como descargar a tierra ese ruido, no tengo esa tierra, que cosas no, voy a darme tiempo para habilitar esa tierra, gracias


----------



## sergiot (Abr 11, 2022)

Ojo que el montaje de estas cosas, influye en todo, los ruidos y zumbidos, ademas de las auto-oscilaciones, buena conexión de las masas, cables cortos, las mallas que no hagan lazo de alterna, las carcazas de los potenciometros unidos a masa, y asi la lista es infinita.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 12, 2022)

Hay un excelente post de @Fogonazo  sobre cómo conectar correctamente la masa a y de todo...
Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio

(Lean todo el post, vale mucho la pena)


----------



## Jareto (Abr 12, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Hay un excelente post de @Fogonazo  sobre cómo conectar correctamente la masa a y de todo...
> Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio
> 
> (Lean todo el post, vale mucho la pena)



*I*r*é* ah*í* , gracias*.*


----------

